# Đại lý chuyên bán và lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette cho nhà hàng tốt nhất Bình Dương



## nhung1hailongvan (17/12/20)

*Có nên lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette cho thiết kế nhà hàng*


Máy lạnh âm trần cassette là những siêu phẩm tuyệt đối của ngành điện lạnh. Sản phẩm luôn có những điểm phù hợp, những điểm mạnh hay mặt hạn chế riêng của nó để xứng đáng cho vị trí máy lạnh cho nhà hàng....

Thế nhưng, lựa chọn là duy nhất, và việc _nhà hàng nên lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette _ để đạt hiệu quả tối đa trong việc tạo nên một không gian thoải mái mà không kém phần đẳng cấp luôn là thắc mắc của rất nhiều khách hàng khi gọi đến Hải Long Vân.

Xem thêm:  
+++       *Thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette vì sao nên?*


View attachment 436

*ĐẶC ĐIỂM  MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN CASSETTE CHO THIẾT KẾ  NHÀ HÀNG.
Về kiểu dáng dàn lạnh.*

Máy lạnh âm trần cassette có kiểu dáng kích thước đồng nhất 950*950mm với 4 cửa thổi hoặc thổi gió 360 độ như của Daikin, Nagakawa với khả năng làm mát nhanh hơn, phủ rộng hơn.
*Về công suất và giá máy.*

Máy lạnh âm trần cassette có công suất từ 1.5hp - 5.5hp, giá dao động từ 14.500.000đ - 50.000.000đ tùy từng hãng.


*VẬY NÊN NHÀ HÀNG CÓ NÊN LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN CASSETTE HAY KHÔNG?*

Tùy vào sở thích, khả năng kinh tế và đặc điểm kiến trúc nhà hàng mà quý khách lựa chọn loại máy lạnh phù hợp nhất. Nếu ưa thích sự sang trọng bậc nhất mà chi phí bỏ ra nhiều hơn thì chọn máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió. Nếu thích thẩm mỹ mà giá cả vừa phải thì chọn máy lạnh âm trần cassette.

1. Thường thì khách hàng sẽ theo thiên hướng lựa chọn máy lạnh âm trần cassette nhiều hơn. Lý do là bởi, máy lạnh âm trần cassette cho nhà hàng là một sản phẩm đỡ tốn chi phí, lắp đặt dễ dàng, khả năng trung hòa về thẩm mỹ tốt.


==>Vì thế, để được tư vấn kỹ hơn về vấn đề *nhà hàng nên lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette hay không* thì hãy liên hệ đến 0901 329 411 để được Ms My tư vấn thêm và giữ những khuyến mãi cực sốc cho bạn nhé.

*NÊN LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN CASSETTE  LÀ THƯƠNG HIỆU NÀO?*

****Phân loại máy lạnh âm trần cassette cho nhà hàng theo các nhóm chính:*

1. Nhóm máy lạnh âm trần cho nhà hàng chất lượng nhất, giá khá cao: máy lạnh âm trần cassette Daikin, máy lạnh âm trần cassette Mitsubishi Heavy, máy lạnh âm trần cassette Panasonic.

2. Nhóm máy lạnh âm trần cho nhà hàng giá tầm trung: máy lạnh âm trần cassette LG, máy lạnh âm trần cassette Reetech, máy lạnh âm trần cassette Gree.

3. Nhóm máy lạnh âm trần cho nhà hàng giá rẻ nhất: máy lạnh âm trần cassette Midea, máy lạnh âm trần cassette Nagakawa, máy lạnh âm trần cassette Sumikura.


View attachment 437
*LỜI KẾT.*

Đừng quên 2 số Hotline 0909 787 022 (Mr Hoàng - tư vấn kỹ thuật) và 0901 329 411 (Ms My - báo giá nhanh chóng) sẽ luôn hoạt động 24/7 để kịp thời giải đáp những thắc mắc, yêu cầu của của bạn.

Ngoài việc là đơn vị lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette  cho nhà hàng giá rẻ nhất TPHCM, Hải Long Vân còn là một trong những đại lý chuyên phân phối máy lạnh tủ đứng, máy lạnh multi, máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió  ... cho mọi công trình với giá rẻ nhất miền Nam. Liên hệ ngay khi bạn có nhu cầu nhé!


Nguồn link tham khảo:    Thắc mắc: Nhà hàng nên lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette hay âm trần nối ống gió?


----------

